# How to start a 20 Gallon Walstad?



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

You might have seen my most recent setup already, if not, take a look, it might give you some hints. It's a 20L too . http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/917434-my-alternative-aquarium.html#post8234586
This setup can't really be more Walstad than that I think.

In brief, I used backyard clay, pond soil, play sand. No O+ or additives. I let nature do the cycling. About 3 weeks. Tank is unheated. No pre-seeded filter. You can't barely call my filter a filter...

Have fun.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

Mariostg said:


> You might have seen my most recent setup already, if not, take a look, it might give you some hints. It's a 20L too . http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/917434-my-alternative-aquarium.html#post8234586
> This setup can't really be more Walstad than that I think.
> 
> In brief, I used backyard clay, pond soil, play sand. No O+ or additives. I let nature do the cycling. About 3 weeks. Tank is unheated. No pre-seeded filter. You can't barely call my filter a filter...
> ...


What's your take on using Blasting Media vs Petco Black Gravel? Do you plant in the soil and then surround the new plant with the gravel/sand?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

@ebrammer252.
Can't speak about any of those. Never used them. 
Once I layered all substrate (clay, soil and sand), I plant. I keep some sand on the side for plants that want to start floating or if the soil gets exposed.


----------



## Ewb46 (Apr 17, 2013)

Typically a cap of about 1" has kept my soil in my tanks and has been sufficient for my corys and other digging bottom fish. The only time I have bleed through is when I remove plants ie rooted plants. I have capped with sand and gravel... either will work just fine. Pretty much have a license to cap with what ever looks best to you.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

What about filtration? Should I throw my small HOB on there? Should I switch to something else?


----------

